# تصميم نموذج بايوميكانيكي لأصبع الابهام



## مهدي الزعيم (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

امتدادا لحلقات "دراسات في البايوميكانكس" اليكم هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ما شاء الله مواضيع رائعة عشت وتسلم .

عودة موفقة وتحمل لنا الكثير المثير .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (24 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير , مواضيعك اكثر من رائعه ولكني اجد صعوبه في ترجمتها فلو عندك احد تلك المواضيع بالعربي فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الموحد (28 فبراير 2007)

Very Good work


----------



## amod (3 مارس 2007)

على فكرة اذا ا تم تقيم المنتدى ستجد نفسك في المقدمة
فالى الامام ياستاذ البايوميكانيك


----------



## انا مهند (6 مارس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.عز (7 مارس 2008)

جميل جدا جدا ...

الى الامام دائما


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (7 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ مهدي نرجو ان تمدنا بكل ما تستطيع لتعم الفائده


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esoso (26 أغسطس 2010)

thanx


----------



## katanoma (27 أغسطس 2010)

_الف الف شكر اخي العزيز........_


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

